

Dynamic Video Game Programming via REPL - throwaway64
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlI-gPu3SPI

======
creamyhorror
This is just one segment of Bret Victor's wonderful presentation "Inventing on
Principle" - see the whole thing at <http://vimeo.com/36579366>

